# Edison Records



## debodun (Jul 22, 2021)

These are *REALLY* old! Have Edison's likeness on the labels. They are thicker that the usual 78 RPM disks being 3/8" thick.


----------



## win231 (Jul 22, 2021)

Are they made of plastic or wax?
When I was 9, my piano teacher had records that were made of wax.  You couldn't store them above 75 degrees.


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2021)

Neither. They were made up of a core of compressed wood flour (later China clay) with a layer of “Condensite” (a phenolic resin varnish) bonded to the surface on which the recording was engraved.


----------



## Jules (Jul 23, 2021)

It’s surprising that the fellow who bought your other 78s didn’t want these.


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2021)

I pulled them from the collection. They looked like they might be valuable.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 23, 2021)

What music is on them?


----------



## debodun (Jul 23, 2021)

I don't know most of them because they've lost their labels. These are the ones that still had them:

"He's Living the Life of Riley"
"Susie"
"All the Time"
"Up in the Clouds"
"Hawaiian Nightingale"


----------

